# Monsters University on Blu-Ray and DVD on 10/29/13



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

On October 29th, the endearing misfit monsters will be screaming their way into homes with the monstrous release of "Monsters University" on Blu-ray, DVD and On-Demand! Screamtastic bonus material includes the enchanting "The Blue Umbrella" short film, what "Campus Life" is like in the eyes of a Pixar production crew member and much more!


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

That is good news. We actually saw this movie in the theater. It was a good movie with a good story. My kids did enjoy although the 4 year old at times thought it was scary!.. never the less, this is a buy for me. 

thanks.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I didn't get to see it in theaters so I'm excited to see another Pixar flick when it hits home theater


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> I didn't get to see it in theaters so I'm excited to see another Pixar flick when it hits home theater


I think you will enjoy it. Granted, the first one was the best in my opinion but this movie holds it's own. I don't think it is better but it is good. Looking forward to your review later.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

yeah, sequels rarely are as good as the first (toy story 2 being an exception)


----------

